# Have you ever mooned someone?



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

So, I was sitting on my train home, last Friday, and at a certain stop I saw a kid outside mooning another guy on the train. So my questions are:

Have you ever mooned someone and have you been mooned before? Share your stories and post your opinions! I'm very interested. :b

_v. mooned, moon·ing, moons

v.tr.
*Slang* To expose one's buttocks to (others) as a prank or disrespectful gesture: "threatened to moon a passing . . . camera crew" (Vanity Fair)._


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I've only been mooned once, by a teenage boy with his friends while walking past their high school hostel. Luckily I didn't have my glasses on so it was just a blur and I wasn't too traumatised.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Luckily, I've only really been mooned by my brother, so far. He gets in these crazy moods sometimes. :lol


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Haha xD I wasn't really thinking of people I know... My boyfriend gets in those moods too and does it to me. Once in public :shock


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

:lol I'm too afraid to talk to strangers, let alone show them my bottom. I have seen quite a few people do it to others, though!


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow, I'm lucky! I can't remember ever getting mooned up to this point! *Knocks on wood*


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, I have a few times. First time was after a high school basketball game. Me and a few friends waited in the car outside until the opposing team left. We followed their bus out of town, then I dropped my pants and pressed my *** against the window as he passed their bus on the highway while honking the horn to draw their attention.

The second time was on my last day of school as a senior in high school. I was riding in a truck with one of my friends and we came up behind a group of about a dozen girls walking along the street. I thought it would be funny to moon them, so I quickly pulled down my pants and stuck my *** out the window as he drove past. I wasn't able to see their reaction but my friend said their jaws about hit the ground. :lol


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I have mooned people when I was a little kid...


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Haha no to both for me.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I haven't been mooned directly, but a friend of mine was and I was in the direct vicinity of it. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I know I have a nice tush, but not many people are going to see that part of my millenniummanliness.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

^ :lol , you don't need to be on no Maury millenniumman


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I've never done it, but I have been a victim, sadly.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Perkins said:


> I've never done it, but I have been a victim, sadly.


I never thought this was real :wtf ..


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I've been mooned. I don't remember if I've mooned someone or not, but my guess is yes.


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

I give 'em the bat wings. Butt-showing is child's play.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Been mooned many times, mooned someone else once.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

my cousin said i mooned her when she was sleeping in my bed with me and i was sleeping still lol.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No to both. But if she's cute I won't mind; in fact, I'd encourage it in that case.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Yes to both.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

Nope. And never been mooned. But I once got boob-flashed at Seaworld. :no


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Relz said:


> Nope. And never been mooned. But I once got boob-flashed at Seaworld. :no


Jealous! I should've made a thread about that instead! Much more interesting. :b


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Me & my cousin use to moon people from the back of a van on the road as kids. Never been mooned before though.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

I mooned a girl when I was younger haha >


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I mooned my family when I was barely a child. Back then it was probably cute or something. If I did it now I imagine the reaction would be quite dissimilar.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I saw some guy moon his friend in my art class in middle school. Idk if that counts, since it wasnt a direct mooning. Lol.

My friend use to like to flash people her boobs when we went to fast food restaurants, since theres clear glass all around. God that was awkward, but she was a loose goose.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I used to run around the garden naked and shake my bum at the farmer in the field below, oh to be sixteen!



Really though I was only two or three, and I don't remember why. Just felt like it I guess, sugar might have had something to do with it!

Yep, let's blame sugar.


----------

